# 5 speed rear hub service



## Bevin (Aug 2, 2009)

Firstly - I'm new here and I'll admit that I haven't done a lot of research on this so the answer to this may already be somewhere on this forum.
I just acquired a 1972 Schwinn Suburban 5 speed, the derailleur is marked "Schwinn Approved" GT100, the only markings on the hub are Model 7 Made in Japan.
I would like to clean and service the hub but I'm not sure how to remove sprockets.
Thanks


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Aug 2, 2009)

You'll need a freewheel removal tool.  Only one will fit and there are dozens of different types.    I'd just go to the oldest bike shop around and have them pop it off for you.  You won't need a tool to put it back on.  Or you can do some research and find out which (probably) Shimano or SunTour Schwinn used and find the appropriate tool.   I still get a little grumpy whenever I see my Atom freewheel remover which I had to buy  17 years ago when I couldn't afford the 9.98 and have used it exactly ONCE.  If you have lousy local bike shops, call first and see which one knows what you are talking about.


----------



## greenephantom (Aug 3, 2009)

In addition to a freewheel removal tool (or a good local shop) you'll also need some cone wrenches to get into the hub, and for proper adjustment after re-assembly.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Aug 4, 2009)

Have a good look at this site, there's lots of good advice on bikes here;
http://sheldonbrown.com/gearing/index.html


----------



## Bevin (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks for the info - I work at motorcycle museum which is attached to a Harley-Davidson dealer. I just found out that one of the H-D techs was formerly a bicycle mechanic and still had his all his bicycle serving tools. Bonus! It should be back on the road for the weekend!


----------

